# Grand Canyon / Lux - welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr so? Datensammlung



## Streamer75 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr mit dem Grand Canyon so fahrt. 
Denke, da bin ich nicht der einzigste.

Habe daher ein neue Thema gestartet, um ein paar Daten/Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Vielleicht kann sich damit der ein oder andere damit die Fahrt nach Koblenz sparen.
Insbesondere gehts bei mir um eine Entscheidungshilfe zwischen den Rahmengrößen M und L bei Körpergröße 1,80 und Schrittlänge 85..86cm

Wäre gut, wenn möglichst viele Grand Canyon 29er Fahrer (egal ob CF oder AL) hier posten würden. Es würde schon reichen:

******************************************************
*Modell: *		   ((z.b. Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9))
*Rahmengröße:*  S (16") oder M (17,5") oder L (19") oder XL (21,5") 

*Körpergröße:	*xx,xx m
*Schrittlänge:*	 xx cm

*Bewertung:*	((z.b. Rahmen passt / zu groß / zu klein))

******************************************************
Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## terryx (25. Februar 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.0,
Rahmengröße: XL,
Körpergröße: 1,97 m,
Schrittlänge: 93 cm,
Bewertung: Rahmen ist mir einen Tick zu kurz, fahre daher einen 110 mm Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xe4500 (25. Februar 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9
Rahmengröße: L
Körpergröße: 180 cm
Schrittlänge: 86 cm


----------



## Streamer75 (25. Februar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und die Daten aus den Beiträgen im Grand Canyon Forum herauszuziehen.
Falls ich falsch 'zitiert' habe, bitte um Korrektur.
Ansonsten, *bitte weiter Daten posten! *

*Groesse 'M':*
-------------------------
User:  alcatraz7375
Modell: Grand Canyon  CF SL 7.9
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,76 m
Schrittlänge:   89 cm
Bewertung:   würde gerne kompakter sitzen (evtl. Tausch gg. 'M')

-------------------------
User:  dj_holgie
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	 M (17,5")
Körpergröße:	1,77 m
Schrittlänge:   84 cm
Bewertung:   passt M perfekt.

-------------------------
User: Dennis_1337
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL
Rahmengröße:	 M (17,5")
Körpergröße:	1,78 m
Schrittlänge:   86 cm
Bewertung:   passt auf wie angegossen Muss ich sagen!


----------



## Streamer75 (25. Februar 2015)

*Groesse 'L':*
-------------------------

User:  Chris_1975
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,80 m
Schrittlänge:   86 cm
Bewertung:	Nach Probesitzen: L passt perfekt
-------------------------

User: Guemmer
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,80 m
Schrittlänge:   82 cm
Bewertung:   passt gut - sogar Vorbau von 90 auf 120 mm verlängert
-------------------------

User:  xe4500
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9
Rahmengröße: L
Körpergröße: 180 cm
Schrittlänge: 86 cm
-------------------------

User: Pulse
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,83 m
Schrittlänge:   86 cm
Bewertung:   'perfect size for me. '

-------------------------
User:  Blackthump
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,84 m
Schrittlänge:   84 cm
Bewertung:   fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad, passt wirklich prima.

-------------------------
User: Tom33
Modell: Grand Canyon cf 7.9
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,84 m
Schrittlänge:   90 cm
Bewertung:   'passte sehr gut '


----------



## Streamer75 (25. Februar 2015)

*Groesse 'XL'*

-------------------------
User: Hornisborn
Modell: Grand Canyon cf 7.9
Rahmengröße:	XL (21,5")
Körpergröße:	1,86 m
Schrittlänge:   91 cm
Bewertung:   nach Probefahrt war L zu kurz - daher XL

-------------------------
User: Trekki
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL (selbst aufgebaut)
Rahmengröße:	XL (21,5")
Körpergröße:	1,87 m
Schrittlänge:   89 cm
Bewertung:   passt gut

-------------------------
User: marlon86
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	XL (19")
Körpergröße:	1,87 m
Schrittlänge:   89 cm
Bewertung:   50er Vorbau. Passt. Zuvor schon 'L' mit 90er Vorbau -> war schlechter

-------------------------
User: Highland-Radler
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,88 m
Schrittlänge:   88 cm
Bewertung:   100er Vorbau. Passt perfekt!

-------------------------
User: Matze1503
Modell: Grand Canyon cf slx 9.9
Rahmengröße:	L (19")
Körpergröße:	1,88 m
Schrittlänge:   91 cm
Bewertung:   Vorbau 100mm - XL war zu groß - Sattelauszug 270mm

-------------------------
User:  Königwagner
Modell: Grand Canyon
Rahmengröße:	XL (21,5")
Körpergröße:	1,89 m
Schrittlänge:   92 cm
Bewertung:   L war zu gedrungen - Vorbau 85mm, negativ, passt dann auch

-------------------------
User: Twenty9er
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SL (selbst aufgebaut)
Rahmengröße:	XL (21,5")
Körpergröße:	1,90 m
Schrittlänge:   93 cm
Bewertung:   passt gut - evtl. längerer Vorbau

-------------------------
User:  terryx
Modell: Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.0,
Rahmengröße: XL (21,5")
Körpergröße: 1,97 m,
Schrittlänge: 93 cm,
Bewertung: Rahmen ist mir einen Tick zu kurz, fahre daher einen 110 mm Vorbau.


----------



## aniwon (26. Februar 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9
Rahmengröße: M
Körpergröße: 1,82 m
Schrittlänge: 87 cm
Bewertung: Sitzposition perfekt, könnte nen Tick länger sein, aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## Twenty9er (27. Februar 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon AL 9.9 SL
Rahmengröße: XL
Körpergröße: 1,89 m
Schrittlänge: 93 cm
Bewertung: Passt sehr gut, mit 10mm längerem Vorbau evtl. noch besser


----------



## riba (27. Februar 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon CF SLX (selbst aufgebaut)
Rahmengröße: M
Körpergröße: 1,71 m
Schrittlänge: 81 cm
Bewertung: passt perfekt (Vorbau 80 mm)


----------



## Streamer75 (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
..ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das Canyon LUX ähnliche/gleiche Geo-Daten wie das Grand Canyon hat.
Deshalb:
Es dürften *auch *die *Canyon LUX Fahrer* hier ihre Daten posten.


----------



## malteknalte (2. März 2015)

Streamer75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ..ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das Canyon LUX ähnliche/gleiche Geo-Daten wie das Grand Canyon hat.
> Deshalb:
> Es dürften *auch *die *Canyon LUX Fahrer* hier ihre Daten posten.



Auch das Yellowstone hat die identische Geometrie wie das Grand Canyon AL.

Ich fahre übrigens so:

Modell: Grand Canyon AL 6.9
Rahmengröße: XL
Körpergröße: 1,89 m
Schrittlänge: 89 cm
Bewertung: 60mm Vorbau und 15mm Riser Bar. So gefällt es mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinickefux (3. März 2015)

*Modell:* Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9
*Rahmengröße:* M (17,5")

*Körpergröße: *1,82 m
*Schrittlänge:* 86 cm

*Bewertung:* Laut Berechnung auf der Homepage genau an der Grenze zu L, bei Probefahrt beider Größen eindeutig für M entschieden


----------



## Twenty9er (4. März 2015)

malteknalte schrieb:


> Auch das Yellowstone hat die identische Geometrie wie das Grand Canyon AL.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens so:
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt so nicht, das Yellowstone bzw. GC AL hat u. a. ein längeres Steurerrohr und andere Winkel.


----------



## Twenty9er (4. März 2015)

malteknalte schrieb:


> Auch das Yellowstone hat die identische Geometrie wie das Grand Canyon AL.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens so:
> 
> ...


 
Das frühere GC AL (2012) und der Nachfolger GC AL SLX haben die selbe Geometrie


----------



## malteknalte (4. März 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, das Yellowstone bzw. GC AL hat u. a. ein längeres Steurerrohr und andere Winkel.



Laut Canyon Website sind die Geometrien komplett identisch. Inklusive Steuerrohr und Winkel.

Grand Canyon AL 6.9 https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640
Yellowstone AL 4.9 https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3601


Davon bin ich ausgegangen


----------



## renderscout (14. März 2015)

*Modell:* Grand Canyon LUX CF 9.9 (2015)
*Rahmengröße:* M (17,5")

*Körpergröße: *1,76 m
*Schrittlänge:* 81 cm

*Bewertung:* Passt perfekt - traumhaftes Rad


----------



## chris776 (14. April 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 8.9
Rahmengröße: L (19")
Körpergröße: 187 cm
Schrittlännge: 88 cm
Bewertung: Passt super für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1503 (18. April 2015)

Modell: Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.0
Rahmengröße: L
Körpergröße: 189
Schrittlänge: 91
Bewertung: mit 100mm Vorbau passt es super. Wer eher lange Touren fährt ist mit xl vielleicht besser beraten. Bin  zum großen Teil auf schmalen Trails unterwegs. Körpergröße ist genau Grenze zwischen L und XL


----------



## MTB1986 (9. Juli 2015)

Kann man die Daten von Canyon irgendwie auf Cube übertragen?


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2015)

MTB1986 schrieb:


> Kann man die Daten von Canyon irgendwie auf Cube übertragen?



Wie jetzt ? Du hast doch die Geo Daten, damit kannste doch vergleichen


----------



## MTB1986 (9. Juli 2015)

so ganz eindeutig ist das ja nicht, dann hat einer von beiden Herstellern zwischengrößen. Oder messen die Hersteller unterschiedlich?


----------



## Streamer75 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
..um welches Cube Modell handelt es sich?
Wie 'filiale' schon sagt, müsstest du schon die Geometrie Daten vom Grand Canyon mit dem Cube vergleichen.
Insbesondere wäre wichtig: die Oberrohrlänge

Hier mal die Canyon Daten:
Größe M / L / XL
Oberrohrlänge 590 / 610 / 630
Stack 609,5 / 623,6 / 638
Reach 415,2 / 431,2 / 447​
Wenn diese Daten halbwegs (+/- 2cm) zusammenpassen, dann kannst du die Erfahrungswerte für die Größenangaben vom Canyon auf Cube übertragen.

..oder du kaufst ein Canyon 

Ciao


----------



## MTB1986 (9. Juli 2015)

Es geht um ein Cube LTD Race 29
Ich bin 189cm groß, Schrittlänge 91cm


----------



## Streamer75 (9. Juli 2015)

..zwischen welchen Größen überlegst du?

Bei Canyon ist mit Deinen Maßen die Überlegung ob L oder XL. Einige aus der o.g. Diskussion fahren L (19"=48,5cm) andere wiederum XL (21,5" =54,5cm).
Beim Cube liegst du mit dem 21" Rahmen mit allen Maßen in der Mitte vom Canyon L und XL. Daher würde ich Dir das 21" empfehlen. 
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! Vergleich lieber selbst nochmal.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB1986 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich habe über das Cube mit 21 zoll bzw. 23 Zoll nachgedacht. Mir bleibt nur eine Onlinebestellung, da mein händler an keine Cube räder mehr dran kommt


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2015)

Es gibt keine Zwischengröße.Jeder Hersteller hat nur seine eigene Vorstellung von der optimalen Größenabstufung.
Bei SL von 91 würde ich kein L mit 48.5 holen weil die Sattelüberhöhung mir pers. zu viel wäre.


----------



## MTB1986 (10. Juli 2015)

Also wäre dann XL eher das richtige für mich. Ab einer SL von 93 wird auch XL als richtige Wahl angezeigt. Ich habe zu dem auch noch recht lange arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streamer75 (10. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ich dachte du hättest Schrittlänge 91cm (?).
Da erst ab SL 93 das XL beginnt, würde ich dir auch ein L (21"=53cm) empfehlen.
Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, liegst du mit deinen Maßen beim Canyon zwischen L(19"=48cm) und XL (21,5"=54,5cm).
Beim Cube gibt es glücklicherweise noch mehr Zwischengrößen:
>> Cube 19" = 48,2cm (etwas zu klein, könntest theoretisch auch fahren). Aber wie 'filiale' geschrieben hat, ist ein 19" = 48cm grenzwertig ist.
>> Cube 21" = 53,3cm (passt ideal zumal das Oberrohr auch länger ausfällt als beim Canyon 21,5"
>> Cube 23" = 58,4cm (ginge auch, Umbau durch kurzen negativen Vorbau notwendig, da du sonst keine/kaum Überhöhung hast). Wenn du wenig im 'echten' Gelände fährst.
..ist meine Meinung. Probier doch mal in einem Radgeschäft verschiedene Rahmengrößen aus. Sooo unterschiedlich sind diese auch wieder nicht. Und falls doch, lässt es sich durch Vorbau, gekr. Sattelstütze, Spacer, Rise Lenker,.. anpassen.

Und frag besser bei den Cube leuten (im Cube Forum nach). In diesem Beitrag gehts um *Canyon *Rahmengrößen! 
Das wird hier sonst zu unübersichtlich, wenn eine Diskussion über Rahmengrößen verschiedener Bike-Modelle geführt wird.


----------



## MTB1986 (10. Juli 2015)

>> Cube 21" = 53,3cm (passt ideal zumal das Oberrohr auch länger ausfällt als beim Canyon 21,5"

Das Oberrohr beim Cube 21" Hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 620 und das Canyon 21,5" hat 630.

Es tut mir leid das ich das vermische. Schwanke derzeit aber zwischen Cube und Canyon. Habe zur zeit ein Cube ltd Race mit 26 Zoll Rädern in Rahmengröße 22". Sitzrohrlänge: 540mm, Oberrohrlänge: 616mm. Ich möchte mich von dem Rad trennen und auf ein 29" umsteigen.


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre auch ein Lux.
*Modell:* LUX CF 9.9 (2015)
*Rahmengröße:* M (17,5")

*Körpergröße: *1,71 m
*Schrittlänge:* 79 cm

*Bewertung:* Passt mir einiges besser als das Superfly, der rel. kurze Reach kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## MTB1986 (11. Juli 2015)

So,  war mal bei Canyon in Koblenz und habe mich da mal schlau gemacht, bzw. mal vermessen lassen. Liege genau zwischen L und XL. Beim L Rahmen war ich an der Grenze der Sattelstütze( die Sattelüberhöhung war einfach zu krass.) Dann noch mal ein XL probiert und das passt wie angegossen. Gleich bestellt. Jetzt kann ich es kaum abwarten. Achso es ist ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 geworden.


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2015)

Na siehste, alles wird gut


----------



## Streamer75 (11. Juli 2015)

tja. .schön dass es nun doch ein canyon wurde. ..wenn du schon hier im Forum dich beraten lässt ;-).
Ja..wie hier schon vermutet liegst du zwischen l und xl.  Da macht probieren am meisten Sinn. 
gut gemacht 
Ich selbst lag auch zwischen 2 Größen u hab mich ebenfalls für den größeren Rahmen entschieden.

viel Spaß mit dem canyon


----------



## MTB1986 (16. Juli 2015)

moin moin, heute kam das Canyon bei mir an, geiles Teil, nur eins macht mich stutzig. Der Rahmen sieht nicht so ganz aus wie auf den Bildern die man im Netz findet(siehe Anhang), es sieht so aus als würde eine Schweißnaht fehlen. Ist da vielleicht ein falscher Rahmen verbaut worden? Oder liegt es an der Rahmengröße?


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2015)

Hast du ein xl ? Canyon macht meistens Bilder von M.


----------



## MTB1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja habe ein XL Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (25. August 2016)

*Endlich fertig und schon reichlich getestet (14 Tage Comer See)*
* 
Modell:* Canyon Lux Frame Set
*Rahmengröße:* L

*Körpergröße: *1,74 m
*Schrittlänge:* 82 cm

*Bewertung:* Laut der merkwürdigen Berechnung auf der Homepage genau an der Grenze zw. S und M. Nach ausgiebigen Probefahrten in Koblenz aber für das L entschieden. S geht ja ma garnicht und selbst auf M saß ich noch ziemlich gedrungen drauf obwohl ich nicht gerade groß bin. Also Rahmen in L gekauft und 60er Vorbau drauf. Sattel ein bisschen nach vorne geschoben für guten Uphill, passt mir wie angegossen!!. Ergebnis: Super bergauf und auch bergab geht das Teil richtig gut.Länge läuft im Uphill einfach besser!!


----------



## Nomadbiker (25. August 2016)

Ich mein natürlich im Downhill


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (8. September 2019)

Fand diesen Thread mal vor längerer Zeit bei der Suche nach der passenden Rahmengröße, weil ich zu dem Canyon-Rechner eher wenig Vertrauen hatte und fand ihn sehr hilfreich. Jetzt, nach dem Kauf zweier Bikes für meine Jungs, kann ich zwei Sachen beitragen:

Sohnemann Nr. 1:
*Modell*: Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0 (2019)  
*Rahmengröße:* XL (21,5")                               
*Körpergröße*: 193cm
*Schrittlänge*: 93cm
*Bewertung:* Sattelstütze (Iridium Dropper) ganz drin, somit an der Grenze. Passt aber insgesamt.

Sohnemann Nr. 2:
*Modell*: Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 (2018)
*Rahmengröße:* XL (21,5")
*Körpergröße*: 195cm
*Schrittlänge*: 97cm
*Bewertung:* Passt perfekt


----------



## mmcxcx (14. September 2019)

Schrittlänge 85cm kõrpergrösse 183

Habe das L Probe gefahren. Hat gut gepasst.


----------

